# Grand Forks/Fargo ND



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So I'll be moving up to East Grand Forks MN in a month or so, wondering if anyone needs any help up that direction? Driving an hour doesn't bother me. I currently drive 55 miles for my current snow job. PM me if you know of something or need some help yourself.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

might be looking for a pickup/plow operator if it ever starts snowing up this way. Not sure how the drive would be between Grand Forks to Fargo though...gets pretty dicey on that stretch of interstate.


----------

